# Remove separator?



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello, 
I have a VIP 612 receiver fed through a separator by a single cable.
I have 2 cables available from the Dish.
What would happen I removed the separator and connected a separate cable to each of the two connections on the receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nothing. It will works as before. Just in case - run switch matrix check to accommodate the change and be sure all signals coming OK.

About the separator: it's special type - it's 'separating' different signals to outputs: one is 'high' band, other output is 'low' band when these comes from DPP switch or LNBF.


----------



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, 
I could not get a straight answer from Dish.
I ask because have had 3 receivers all freeze frequently. It seems strange too me that 3 could fail so easily so I thought i will remove the separator to see if it might make a difference.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Is the freezing occurring on a certain channel or all channels? If you have 3 receivers all doing the same thing, there is a problem from the dish to the receivers. You may have a switch for the 3 receivers, so the switch may be going bad, the cable or connector from the dish may be bad, or possibly the LNB. Have you run a check switch test? Please let me know. Thanks..



jdhoward said:


> Thanks,
> I could not get a straight answer from Dish.
> I ask because have had 3 receivers all freeze frequently. It seems strange too me that 3 could fail so easily so I thought i will remove the separator to see if it might make a difference.


----------



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,
The freezing happens on all channels, and once when watching a recorded on DVR program.
2 Dish technicians failed to keep appointments, so I hired a local IT installer to check the instillation.
All cables are correct, no problems. All cables to the TV are new. Happens on any of 3 HDMI inputs and Comp cable.
I have run the check switch numerous times.
One thought though.
Before I got a DVR I kept a VCR connected parallel to the TV. Out of habit I have continued; the VCR is connected to the coax output from the Receiver. Could this be a problem?
Curioser and curioser, I tried to turn on the receiver a while ago after turning it off last night. Nothing happened no lights, nothing, I figured the remote batteries were dead, so I pushed the power button on the receiver, nothing, I pushed and held to reset, nothing. I unplugged from the wall, replugged and it powered up.
Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Your VCR are not affecting this; you should post signal values from all sats and all tpns here to continue meaningful discussion.
61.5W:
1: 44
2: 66
....
72.7W:
1: 77
3: 33
...
77W:
1: 44
2: 44
....


----------



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't a clue what you are talking about.
If you can explain I'm good at following clear instructions
Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Go to Menu .... select Install dish, you'll see a screen where you can change sat by name and transponders by a number, on bottom horizontal line get signal level (scale 0-125).


----------



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

OK I hope this is correct.
Sat 110 shows 57
Sat 119 77
Sat 129 Starts at 0 goes to 30 back to 0 then the Transponder(10) column changes to Spotbeam and the signal goes to 66 and stays that way.
Thanks again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jdhoward said:


> OK I hope this is correct.
> Sat 110 shows 57
> Sat 119 77
> Sat 129 Starts at 0 goes to 30 back to 0 then the Transponder(10) column changes to Spotbeam and the signal goes to 66 and stays that way.
> Thanks again.


You got right spot !

Now, if you will post reading signal level for each transponder/spotbeam on each satellite. As I sampled above in post#6. 
Give a minute on each tpn to settle acquiring system info - be sure, at bottom, you will see sat name taken from sat.

Bad setup will show bouncing signal (0 to 30 and back) while you monitoring it more then one minute.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

jdhoward said:


> Thanks,
> I ask because have had 3 receivers all freeze frequently. It seems strange too me that 3 could fail so easily so I thought i will remove the separator to see if it might make a difference.


Do you have your 612 connected to broadband?
If you do, try disconnecting the internet cable and see if the 612 behaves itself.
My 612 keeps freezing and rebooting when broadband connected, otherwise it works perfectly for weeks at a time.


----------



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

P Smith here you go.

tpn	110	119	129
01	52	61	na
02	55	58	7 (notlocked na)
03	51	na	na
04	48	na	na
05 55	na	na
06	57	76	na
07	46	58	na
08	58	70	45
09	55	62	na
10	53	70	66
11	58	65	37
12	52(na)	80 na
13	52	66	na
14	57	71	na
15	58	76	na
16	57	79	na
17	47	65	51
18	na	76	54
19	48	77	52
20	na	77	52
21	62	78	62
22	44	x	52
23	na	x	51
24	57	x	53
25	na	x	50
26	34	x	52
27	125	x	56
28	x	x	56
29	72	x	50
30	x	x	56
31	27	x	51
32	x	x	57

Grantmobile:
No Internet connected


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jdhoward said:


> tpn	110	119	129
> 01	52	61	na
> 02	55	58	7 (na)
> 03	51	na	na
> ...


(na) - not locked

2/4/09 (in Bay Area, D1000+) and today


tpn	110	119	129	->	110	118	119	129
01	56	-	30	->	56	39	-	39
02	57	48	25	->	62	38	53	7
03	30	-	34	->	53	42	-	49
04	-	46	37	->	-	42	53	5
05	53	90	40	->	57	45	47	43
06	56	47	28	->	63	43	56	26
07	43	51	33	->	50	41	39	52
08	57	48	36	->	64	41	52	30
09	54	-	42	->	58	42	50	55
10	39	48	38	->	60	45	50	33
11	50	42	40	->	58	43	48	43
12	-	50	36	->	-	43	62	30
13	42	46	x	->	55	45	50	42
14	55	47	x	->	63	42	49	-
15	50	46	41	->	59	43	57	32
16	59	49	32	->	64 38	61	52
17	45	45	33	->	52	42	50	52
18	-	47	32	->	-	37	58	54
19	52	52	33	->	51	42	57	52
20	57	46	29	->	55	45	62	53
21	58	46	x	->	62	44	60	66
22	56	x	30	->	51	45	x	52
23	57	x	36	->	57	45	x	53
24	54	x	30	->	64	45	x	53
25	68	x	34	->	67	43	x	52
26	63	x	30	->	62	45	x	53
27	-	x	34	->	-	44	x	53
28	x	x	28	->	x	41	x	53
29	-	x	32	->	-	43	x	55
30	x	x	28	->	x	43	x	52
31	52	x	x	->	45	45	x	55
32	x	x	x	->	x	42	x	54


----------



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

I gather from this that my signal is OK?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jdhoward said:


> I gather from this that my signal is OK?


I would get these reading from someone who live close to you. Find a member with same dish setup in your vicinity and bring him to the thread with his signals.


----------



## jdhoward (Mar 30, 2012)

OK. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------

